# EDITED - ( how to sell on CPF? )



## Velhet (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi all,I am thinking of selling a flashlight

any help would be great. Thank You !

-- -- -- --

Hello and welcome

Your text above has been replaced, as sales go in the WTS forum, you will need a supporter badge to start a thread there, and price fishing threads are not allowed

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/IconLegend1.html


----------



## archimedes (Oct 1, 2018)

Please see info above.

The above thread has been (temporarily) approved, so that you can receive this information, but will later be removed (as you have repeatedly started duplicate threads in the wrong location)

Please review the linked info above, regarding how to sell on CPF, as well as the general rules here ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/announcement.php?f=182&a=26

Thanks !


----------

